# Div Ajax Reload



## bomberpilotmp3 (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe gleich mehere Fragen an euch. Ich habe mein noPaste und brauche eure Hilfe.

1. Frage: Wie kann ich einen Div Kontainer (unabhängig vom Inhalt) alle Sekunde aktualisieren ohne die Seite neu zuladen?

2. Frage: Ich habe eine Zeitberechnung in PHP. Dort wird das Datenbankdatum (Unix Timestamp) mit dem jetztigen bzw. Aktuellen Datum (Unix Timestamp) berechnet. Daraus entsteht die Zeit, wielange es her ist, das der Beitrag geschrieben wurde.

Wäre das auch mit Ajax bzw. Javascript möglich? Wenn ja wie?

Danke euch


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. März 2008)

Hi,

zu 1.: indem Du per Ajax den Content aktualisierst. Jede Sekunde halte ich allerdings für unrealistisch.

zu 2.: kannst Du natürlich auch per Ajax machen.

LG


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (11. März 2008)

Die Antworten kenne ich selber... nicht sehr Hilfreich. Zu1. Ob es für Sie unrealistisch ist oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.

Gruß


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. März 2008)

Hi,

kein Grund, gleich pampig zu werden...
Was soll man denn auf so allgemeine Fragen antworten?

LG


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (11. März 2008)

So, hab ergänzt. Wie wäre es möglich? Da ich nur bruchteilerfahrungen von Javascript habe.


----------



## mutterholzbein (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe das selbe Problem. Man kann mit der Anweisung: 

(zb. über einen *Eventhandler* (zb. OnClick)) 

```
OnClick="javascript:ajaxreload('do.something.what.we.need("123 mal")');"'
```

sich einen Reload des jeweiligen Div's und/oder was-weiss-denn-ich ausgeben lassen. Allerdings suche auch ich die genaue Syntax und/ oder sinnige Codebeispiele um die exakten Möglichkeiten dieses Elementes zu vertiefen (zb. wie verhält sich die Geschichte beim übermitteln von Daten...).

Also wäre ich auch über bessere und vorallem sinvollere Antworten als:


kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> zu 1.: indem Du per Ajax den Content aktualisierst. Jede Sekunde halte ich allerdings für unrealistisch.
> 
> ...


sehr, sehr dankbar. Denn bei so einer Art von Antwort hat man das Gefühl, das der betreffende User nur etwas geschrieben hat um seine Posting-Statistik in die Höhe zutreiben... kann sein das ich mich im oberen Fall auch irre, aber hilfreich war das jedenfalls nicht!  
Diese Art von Antwort kommt aus der Richtung: 
*FR:* _Wie muß ich in einem C-Sharp-Programm vorgehen um eine Client/Server - Software auf der Basis von TCP/IP zu realisieren?_
*AW:* _Das ist echt ganz einfach indem du die Namespaces_

```
using System.Net;
using System.Net.Sockets;
```
_einbindest._ ...

Nicht wirklich hilfreich. Oder weiss jetzt jemand wie er nun sein Programm schreiben muß?

Naja, ich danke trotzdem schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten!


greetz, me, mhb


----------

